# Issue with work......



## Bambs (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an issue with my manager at work with lots of sick days...... I had tummy aches and joint pains since I was in a car accident with my mom and brother. I think a was around 6 year old. My doctors over the years told me the pains were growing pains even though my teen years. I'm only 5'2 and stopped growing around age 15. I took everyday one step at a time and even stopped telling everyone I was in some sort of pain. Before I turned 24 I was rushed to the EM one night due to severe cramp pains in my lower abdominal area. The doctors didn't find much out and I had a ultra sound done as a follow up. It wasn't until about 4 years later I had the same type of pain come back; that my family thought I had the stomach flu but it was my 2nd serve attack and not my last. I had maybe 4 doctors when I was growing and none but any pieces to together until I had a really horrible attack and been rush to the EM again last year in may. which they did more tests on me then the last visit. They kept me over night and again found nothing. If it wasn't for my mom being a RPN at a family physician asking one of the doctors to have a look at me to find out whats really going on since no one over the years could find anything. she sent me to a GI specialist for more tests. 99.9% He said he was sure I had IBS. No helpful info to go on about what changes to make. Anyways back to the topic: I've had many sever attacks to this day and also had the flu bug which I had to stay at home for 10 days. I really don't think my boss gets it that I have good days and bad days, But I'm not the only one he's watching either. My question is how do you tell someone About IBS when you don't know all the facts your self. I'm still working on learning which foods affect me in what way also. This so far has been a very bad year for me. I've been with the company for 3 years now. I debating if I should keep working at the company or find something that works better with my IBS.I met my husband in 2003 on the internet before my father passed away and we have been married since Nov 2008. My husband continues to be there for me on good days and bad, I think he realize more about my condition now then when we were dating. My family are also there for me when I need to talk or just a a great big hug letting me know there their for me. Love comes when you don't expect it. Sometime you may need to mature a little before things happen.


----------



## subiegirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, I just saw this. Not sure if you are still at that job, but maybe I can help. Does your company have an HR depertment? You could talk to one of them if you don't feel comfortable talking to your manager. My advice would be to say that you have a medical condition that sometimes prevents you from leaving the house when you have flares. Find out if there is a way to do some of your work remotely. Maybe you can't, but asking and trying to come up with a solution shows that you care about your company, even if you might not actually. Have you seen a GI specialist? It sounds like you haven't and if that is the case you really should. They should help you figure out dietary stuff and, depending on whether they would be helpful/ you are willing to use them, they can prescribe drugs that are rx or otc. Plus if you think it would be helpful, you could have them write your work a letter. It may sound childish, but then they have a solid reason to believe you.Good luck!


----------



## kirsty87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey when I first started with ibs I had a lot of days off and it seemed when I was ringin in that they was fed up with it but when I got back to work I talked to the hr and was really nice and understandin bout it and new alot about it. Hope u. Got it sorted at work and have someone their that understands it


----------

